# Dovestones: Oldham UK



## MossEsque (Mar 13, 2008)

Took this at Dovestones near Oldham UK


----------



## GeordieBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Like the reflections...perhaps a wee bit bit on the light side?


----------



## djrichie28 (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the shot.  Great contrast


----------



## Black & White (Mar 13, 2008)

Pretty.


----------

